# Killed Limb Hanger



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Couldn't hunt yesterday due to the wife having surgery. She did fine and is resting comfortably today. She says Thanks to all of you for the well wishes. 

7:30 am.
Called in 8 Toms this morning bright and early after talking down the Boss hen, problem was, they came in from behind and _right on top _of me.


They were so close they heard the whisper of my gun barrel rub on the fabric of my pop up as I reached for it. Didn't spook, but slowly drifted back into the woodline. CRAP ! I know better..............

Waited 20 minutes and kept calling , they answered every call , but were headed back and away from me. Gathered my gear, folded the tent in half so I was hid behind it as I walked the field edge and hightailed it to the other end of the woods 200 yards away and set up on the other corner. Started out with just a few clucks, waited 10 minutes and started yelping every 20 minutes. 

Hens will yelp in sequences of 14 to 22 continueous or better calls to locate a Tom and this is what I did. 

9:10 I looked up and there he was 15 yards away looking for me. 
Came in silent.
He let out one gobble and I answered with a swarm of Remington 3" Nitro Mags #6s out of a XXX Full Comp N Choke. Lights Out.

24lbs.
9 1/2 " Beard
1 1/4" nicely hooked and very sharp spurs.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a nice one and you had to work a bit for him too, congrats! Glad your wife is doing well also.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Congrats sir. Sounds like a fun hunt. 
Glad to hear your wife is doing well. Give her our best.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats Tom,

I just got back last night around midnight from Missouri and Kansas. We took a total of 12 Gobblers. I was able to shoot 2 real nice limbhangers, 1 in Missouri and 1 in Kansas. It was a great time. I'll post pics later. I need to get caught up on work.


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice bird. happy to hear your wife is doing well.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Tom,

Great story, thanks for sharing. I try to remember all the info you share while out in the woods. I think I need to start writing this stuff down and read it in the blind.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats i liked that coment about responding back to his gobble :lol: good work sounds like a nice bird!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Glad the Mrs. is doing well Tom. Congrat's on your bird. Pic's?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't wait!

Oh ...... and really glad to hear the wife's doing well!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

*Glad Lori is doing well!!!!!*
*Congrats!!*
*Nice story*
*Don't come back unless you have a picture!!!!!*


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

*TH,*

*1. That your wife is doing well after her hospital stay.

2. That you were able to kill a LH gobbler this morning. Nice going.

3. Hope there's a couple more left down there??:lol: 

NB*


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats Tom!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Congrats on a great tom. Now that you have that out of the way you can spend the rest of the seasons bringing in toms for others.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

"Gathered my gear, folded the tent in half so I was hid behind it " 

Geez, that old trick AGAIN! BTW How big IS that tent anyway??:lol: 

Congrats Buddy! Glad to hear Lori's doing well.

Things are really slow here. Son and I saw just one longbeard for 5 hours yesterday. Never said a word before or after flydown...followed a hen across the field 80yds from us, ignoring all calls, decoys and even a gobble call to pee him off. Never heard a gobble this AM, saw only 6 hens. 

May need some PROFESSIONAL help! Will be in touch. 

Eric


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrates Tom but where's the pics? Glad to here your wife's surgery went well too.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Glad to hear all went well on all matters. Sounds like a lot of fun this morning.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Tom-

Best part of the story was that Lori is doing well!  

Oh yeah, congrats on the bird.....!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bird Tom...cannot wait to see the pics!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks guys. 

I didn't take any pics. Lori in the hospital, daughter in school and it was warm, so I just butchered him up ...........I didn't even keep the fan this year.
No place to put it...........


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats Tom!
Glad your wife is doing good too.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I didn't take any pics. Lori in the hospital, daughter in school and it was warm, so I just butchered him up ...........I didn't even keep the fan this year.
> No place to put it...........


Your kidding right? NO PICS! Congrats on the bird! Man I was really hoping to see some pics.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

The one day reprieve for the turkeys is over!:lol: 
Congrats


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Tom good bird,,,,Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats, hope your wife is doing fine


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats TH.

I agree that the best part of the story is that your wife is doing well.


----------

